# Help sick betta, weird algae!



## gchiado924 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello, about two days ago I noticed a weird like mucous growth in the tank it was not there in the morning and was in the evening. I took it out immediately with a water vacuum and noticed a putrid smell. Afterwards the aquarium didn't smell and it hasn't shown back up. Today I noticed a part of my bettas tail missing its red around the edge, he has been breathing heavily and a bit lethargic the past few days up until today when he's been swimming a lot more. I've added some aquarium salt. 

My pH is at 7.6 ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate just a bit above 0 . I've added a new betta to the other half about 1.5 weeks ago and added two nerite snails to one half and one mystery to the side with the sick betta. Im very concerned and don't know what I can do. 

I bought some methylene blue and thought I should do a dip but haven't yet,I figured I'd come and ask here first off. 

Thanks so much for your help in advance!

:betta:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like extra food just left to rot!Even with good water parameters I would up your waterchanges.
If that is fin rot and not the fins just changing color then clean water is the best medicine also.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks to be just as Tom said. The best cure is clean warm water. It seems mild enough right now.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I completely agree with both posts above. Clean water is the best cure. I hope you quaranteened the new betta before adding to the others tank. 

Your betta is lovely. I have a simular female elephant ear. Would make lovely babies if we were close enough.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I didn't mention temp and just ran with info given.The betta actually prefers a temp higher than most will ever get consistently without a heater.Looking in the 80-82 easy range.
What size is your tank with the two,and are you heating?
I'm not the betta source(we really listen to Bev{majerah}),but I would (from pics) be more curious if the body color is at all still "same as usaull" or if he has "faded".
The coloring from 1/2 down mid body(lateral line area) looks to be more concerning (if not normal) then the fins?Many bettas do change color.
He's is good looking fish!


----------



## gchiado924 (Aug 16, 2014)

I have them both in a 6 gallon fluval edge with the filter it came with. I splurged on a heater that regulates the temperature which I keep at 80 degrees. I haven't noticed any color change since I got him it'll be a year this October. He does seem to have a mass on his left side right by his gil. It's harder to see in regular light I only noticed because I'm very aware of any small difference in both of them since I stare and watch them so much and his left side seems a little flared at all times now. As soon as I noticed, I waited until that night and I turned his nighttime lights on and grabbed a flashlight and it was much more evident. He has been acting normal today and yesterday was a lot better minus his mass and now his tail. His appetite is as it has been since I got him. I try and do 25% water changes every 2-3 days.. I will try and get a picture of it once I get home. He's so very unphotogenic

Thanks

:betta:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> I'm not the betta source(we really listen to Bev{majerah}),but I would (from pics) be more curious if the body color is at all still "same as usaull" or if he has "faded".
> The coloring from 1/2 down mid body(lateral line area) looks to be more concerning (if not normal) then the fins?Many bettas do change color.
> He's is good looking fish!


His color is perfectly normal for a grizzle.  One of my favorites as the color is a bit more stable than marbles. 

As Tom pointed out, marbles will change ( case in point, my butterfly fellas caudal going from the lovely half white/ half blue to almost all blue) constantly, some of them going from a spotted dalmation looking fish to a solid color, then back again. Its like having a new fish every few weeks.


----------

